# Information request on this prewar Paramount please



## coppertonekid (Dec 9, 2014)

Hello and thanks in advance for any information I can gather on this mystery Patamount. I picked this up at a neighbors garage sale which being just outside Chicago there are Schwinns often at sales. I only picked it up because they really wanted to get rid of it and they made me a 2 for 1 deal with the bike I was actually interested in. I tried to do some research on the serial number but am stumped because there is no letter prefix? I'm not even sure if it's a girls, boys or unisex? I look forward to what people have to say about it or if I should just scrap it. I haven't done any work to it except wash some dirt off.


----------



## Euphman06 (Dec 9, 2014)

It's a girl's model... 1930's perhaps? Is there an "O" prefix? Looks like a faint outline of an O in the middle of the BB. But I've never seen a 3 digit Schwinn stamp. I might be interested in this bike...


----------



## detroitbike (Dec 9, 2014)

All factory tourist models have Brazed on Fender mounts Above the rear axle approx. 1"
and above the front axle approx. 3".
   Looks like fenders were added later. usually pointed not peaked.
  are the wheels 26 x 1 3/8 s-5 or 26 x 1.375 and what size are the pedals 1/2 or 9/16 ?
   Any chance the crank is stamped 'Paramount'?  Factory cranks have 2 chainring arms with 3rd chainring hole
  bolted directly into the crankarm.
   All my pre 1959 Paramount's have 3 numbers and some start with either an 'A' or a 'P' 
and a few are just 3 numbers.


----------



## MantonSmith (Dec 9, 2014)

Wow, nice find. Definately prewar with the rear down tubes having a ballend by the seat post. I have a prewar track paramount with three digits but the 1st digit is a P followed by 2 numbers. Put me next in line if you want to get rid of it.


----------



## Euphman06 (Dec 9, 2014)

Feel free to PM me with your asking price shipped to 18064.


----------



## coppertonekid (Dec 9, 2014)

Euphman06 said:


> It's a girl's model... 1930's perhaps? Is there an "O" prefix? Looks like a faint outline of an O in the middle of the BB. But I've never seen a 3 digit Schwinn stamp. I might be interested in this bike...




Thank you for your response, the thing that looks like a possible "0" is just a stain from where paint chipped off. I am going to sell it since it's not of importance to me and would certainly entertain offers.


----------



## rustjunkie (Dec 9, 2014)

One of the most interesting bikes I've seen here in a bit


----------



## coppertonekid (Dec 9, 2014)

detroitbike said:


> All factory tourist models have Brazed on Fender mounts Above the rear axle approx. 1"
> and above the front axle approx. 3".
> Looks like fenders were added later. usually pointed not peaked.
> are the wheels 26 x 1 3/8 s-5 or 26 x 1.375 and what size are the pedals 1/2 or 9/16 ?
> ...


----------



## Euphman06 (Dec 9, 2014)

I'm such a sucker for the box pin stripes... I have to see where my money is going. There's a local guy who is moving that has a small bike horde that I'm getting the chance to buy from. You interested in trading? PM me if you are please.


----------



## coppertonekid (Dec 10, 2014)

Euphman06 said:


> I'm such a sucker for the box pin stripes... I have to see where my money is going. There's a local guy who is moving that has a small bike horde that I'm getting the chance to buy from. You interested in trading? PM me if you are please.




I can't seem to be able to contact anyone? Must be because I'm a newbie. If you want to try and pm me ? or somehow get me your email?


----------



## coppertonekid (Dec 10, 2014)

MantonSmith said:


> Wow, nice find. Definately prewar with the rear down tubes having a ballend by the seat post. I have a prewar track paramount with three digits but the 1st digit is a P followed by 2 numbers. Put me next in line if you want to get rid of it.





I can't seem to be able to contact anyone? Must be because I'm a newbie. If you want to try and pm me ? or somehow get me your email?


----------



## Euphman06 (Dec 10, 2014)

Can't PM you either, I think you need 25 posts before you can do that. Text me 484-225-7042


----------



## SirMike1983 (Dec 10, 2014)

It appears to be a partially complete bike. It looks like a fair number of the parts have been replaced with later English parts, but still a nice bike.


----------



## Euphman06 (Dec 10, 2014)

Would this be the model?

http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1893_1940/1939_06.html


----------



## SirMike1983 (Dec 10, 2014)

Euphman06 said:


> Would this be the model?
> 
> http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1893_1940/1939_06.html




This frame is missing the braze-ons for the fenders on the seat stays, or at least the pictures suggest that. The fork crown looks slightly different too, but that could just be the lighting in the pictures.


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 10, 2014)

Could that possibly be a New World? The fenders and fork look original to the bike and the fender braces have been replaced with a later set of Wald's. Hat n ring decal on the seat tube?


----------



## coppertonekid (Dec 10, 2014)

GTs58 said:


> Could that possibly be a New World? The fenders and fork look original to the bike and the fender braces have been replaced with a later set of Wald's. Hat n ring decal on the seat tube?




The decal was there but not much left of it, thanks for more info!!!


----------



## coppertonekid (Dec 10, 2014)

GTs58 said:


> Could that possibly be a New World? The fenders and fork look original to the bike and the fender braces have been replaced with a later set of Wald's. Hat n ring decal on the seat tube?




Is that a style of Paramount? The frame has Schwinn Paramount on it?


----------



## Euphman06 (Dec 11, 2014)

I don't know much about Schwinns, I actually try to stay away from them (lol) but I wouldn't think it would say Paramount if it was a New World.. I would think the frame/fenders/bars are original to the bike. Perhaps the crankset/pedals were changed at one point?


----------



## detroitbike (Dec 11, 2014)

If it were a paramount CRANK on a Tourist style Paramount the Pedals would be 1/2" thread.
  I'd say crank was changed. It appears to be a Paramount frame. I can't tell about the fork.
   I need better pictures to supply more info.


----------



## pakman2 (Dec 12, 2014)

I do not think that the frame is a New World as they were fillet brazed and this frame is lugged and the lugs have the appearance of the early Paramount lugs.


----------



## Jeff54 (Dec 12, 2014)

coppertonekid said:


> The decal was there but not much left of it, thanks for more info!!!




 Not that the head badge didn't already say it but There's plenty enough decal on the top tube  to see it's a Paramount too!

Nice!  I wouldn't be trying to clean this further, you could lose more of the decals if not done properly. 

Prob is a 1939 too,, I'd be 'like' don't walk, run! back and talk those people into forcing you to take more super cool 'junk' home!


----------



## rustjunkie (Dec 12, 2014)

Some may know this already but Schwinn shops could order decals from Schwinn, use and/or sell them.
Seems that with the placement of this one (top hat) over the pins it might have been added...?


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 12, 2014)

rustjunkie said:


> Some may know this already but Schwinn shops could order decals from Schwinn, use and/or sell them.
> *Seems that with the placement of this one (top hat) over the pins it might have been added.*..?




Yep, and the placement of that decal is considerably higher than the norm also.


----------



## coppertonekid (Dec 12, 2014)

It's sounds to me that the consensus is that its a cobbled together piece of junk with fake decals to boot so I will just wheel it to the curb and put it out of its misery


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 12, 2014)

If you're going to toss it, throw it over the fence into my backyard.   It may have a few incorrect parts but it's still in great shape. I know someone in New Mexico that used to frequent the SBF and he could possibly help in figuring this bike out. 

Here is a Paramount Registry. http://chainedrevolution.com/registry/schwinn_paramount.aspx


----------



## Euphman06 (Dec 13, 2014)

I find it very curious as to the serial number having no letter prefix...Did this come before they started putting a letter making this extremely early on? I don't know.... Throwing it out would be a shame, I can't even find any girl's paramount pictures on the web...


----------



## SirMike1983 (Dec 13, 2014)

I agree with DetroitBike. Paramount frame with a fair number of English add-on parts. Cranks and chain ring look English to me, as do the brake levers. The fork- not sure. That fork crown looks like a Hercules or Phillips type more than  Paramount. The Paramount crown often has an oval cutout in the center of the shoulder. That said, the English add-ons are all vintage and pretty well made. It's a good bike still.


----------



## coppertonekid (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## coppertonekid (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## coppertonekid (Dec 27, 2014)

Posted a couple more pics, the pedal are Hercules and the thing they're attached to say made in England. it does have a flip flop hub, not sure how that figures in. If someone needs better pics of something they have to be specific since I'm not an expert. There is a little oil cap by the gearbox of the pedals, not sure what it's called


----------



## Jeff54 (Dec 28, 2014)

According to several sources on the net, only the paramount was built with brazed lugs as this girls model is, while the other lightweight, supreme or tourist bikes were fillet brazed. 

Here's a black 39 new world tourist, fillet brazed: http://budgetbicyclectr.com/1939-schwinn-lincoln-new-world-tourist-bicycle.html

Also there's a small note in the Schwinn catalog 1939, it says:  "The New World Lightweight  bicycles may be built up with any combination of English or American type of equipment available anywhere."   I would expect that; if Schwinn was offering English parts/equipment for the tourist, most certainly they'd do the same for a paramount. 

http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1893_1940/1939_nw04.html

39 paramount brazed lugs and bearing cups :


----------



## coppertonekid (Dec 29, 2014)

Thanks for the info Jeff, I guess it might worth keeping after all.


----------

